# Weed spraying in Oct-NOV, ????



## Edd in KY (Jul 16, 2009)

Our state (Kentucky) university ag pamphlet and weed chart recommends spraying in October or November for several weeds, including, Thistle, chickweed, hemlock, and plantain. What has been your experience with this timing? Do the weeds need to be growing and bright green for the spraying to be effective? Best temperature? This will be a first for me, I have always sprayed in the spring. Thanks


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Edd in KY said:


> The best control for winter annuals is right now (normally) for us and you are probably not that much different from us. It has been so dry and unusually warm for the last 6+ weeks that winter annuals just started to appear with the light rain we got in the last week. Supposed to get more rain tomorrow night and if we do they will take off. I would be spraying in the next week if I had not overseeded everything with orchard grass. Can't spray new grass shoots with broadleaf control herbicides. It is far easier to get at the weeds when they are tiny and you have some warm days vs spraying in March when it is a crap shoot at best and the weeds have had so much time to develop.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Edd in KY said:


> Our state (Kentucky) university ag pamphlet and weed chart recommends spraying in October or November for several weeds, including, Thistle, chickweed, hemlock, and plantain. What has been your experience with this timing? Do the weeds need to be growing and bright green for the spraying to be effective? Best temperature? This will be a first for me, I have always sprayed in the spring. Thanks


Some of those perennials you have listed are in the "storage" mode i.e.taking nutrients in and storing them in the root system. Thus, making now a very effective time to hit them with a good herbicide like Brash etc. Now is the time to kill the real toughies like Buckhorn Plantain etc. Best temp is always above 60°, but the fifties will do.

Regards, Mike


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

I've been thinking the same thing with a different twist, applying glyphos to take the fescue out of the Bermuda fields now that they are asleep. Opinions?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

TJ Hendren said:


> I've been thinking the same thing with a different twist, applying glyphos to take the fescue out of the Bermuda fields now that they are asleep. Opinions?


It will work....as long as your Bermuda is in a deep sleep. How many quarts per acre were you going to use TJ?

Regards, Mike


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

I was going to try 44 oz. Mike, then hit it again next march and just maybe gets what germinates in early spring. Do you think I ought to go stronger this fall? However with 9 inches of rain a week ago I don't know if I can get over it though--may run out of time. This time of year a little rain goes a long, long way.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Fescue can be tough in the late season. I would use 2 quarts to the acre and surfactant and then if there are any tough weeds mixed in, you will get them also.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Vol said:


> Fescue can be tough in the late season. I would use 2 quarts to the acre and surfactant and then if there are any tough weeds mixed in, you will get them also.
> 
> Regards, Mike


I agree with you Mike, fescue kill here in later oct can be a bear. I know nothing about overspraying bermuda but we spray fescue twice for good kill here. Like once in early aug, again at plant. Usually if you have had any rain, that gets it. Spring when it is more tender breaking dormancy it is a little easier especially if you have some daytime warmth.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

I sprayed October 9th when there was a 2 day sunny forecast with temps in the 60's. (really lucked out on that) We had been through several frosts and 1 or 2 freezes but my focus was dock and thistle in hay fields and pasture that were still happily growing. They are now pissed off at me and a little droopy.

I missed the boat on spraying Grazon in the pasture for horsenettle.


----------



## Edd in KY (Jul 16, 2009)

I got a good window for spraying October 24th. Got them done with temps in the low 70's and sunshine. Everything (grass and weeds) was green and growing before the spraying. Used Brash. Got a heavy rain about 30 hours later. I will be interested to see the results.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Wish I could spray winter annuals here. Perfect weather. Just have 1 " seedlings :huh:


----------

